# The fab five!



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok as promised here are some pics of my girls!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

More


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Still more!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

They are super cute!! I love the one with the spot on their face.... I hope to someday get one like that. Great pics!


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Pretty awesome. I love all of their markings! What is that big hammock you have?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Is your dumbo girl odd eyed (One black, one ruby?) That's so cute!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww what a bunch ov sweeties


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

omg i just want to steal your little ellie dumbo. she's magnificent. <333


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I love ellie, isnt she adorable....im rat sitting for her right now until sunday and she may come home to see ellie is MIA lol


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks for all the comments, I know I am biase but I feel the same way! LOL! And FYI Ellie is still safe and sound Beks could not get her paws on her! LOL!!! Thanks Berks you did a great job rat sitting for me, I think you have found your calling! LOL!


----------

